# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Smart barefoot shoes, Sensoria Inc., Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

Sensoria Inc.

Vivobarefoot

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fix your running stride with the new shoe by Vivobarefoot and Sensoria"

by Garrett Hulfish
January 4, 2017

----------

